# St Ange



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but I daresay someone'll keep me right! 
Anyway, I'm looking for information and if possible, a picture of the St Ange, a steamboat on the Mississippi/Missouri around 1851. The trip I'm working on left St Louis for Fort Union on 6 June 1851. The Captain was Joseph Labarge and the pilot was his brother Thomas. They were apparently working with the Pierre Chouteau Jr & company (fur traders). Among those on board were Captain Sire and Joseph Picotte, members of the Company, also two Jesuit priests/missionaries DeSmet and Hoecken, the latter dying in a cholera outbreak during the trip.
Can anyone help, please?
tgar


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi tgar,

try this link for info on Joseph Labarge.

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~laberge/biography/bowdern.html

hope it is of help.

regards


Graham


----------



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

gkh151 said:


> Hi tgar,
> 
> try this link for info on Joseph Labarge.
> 
> ...


that's a really good one and photos of Labarge & Chouteau into the bargain... even if there isn't one of the boat...

Many thanks
tgar


----------

